# Lebron the best player in the league part 2...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Dear All, I see all Lebron homers are coming at full force, but players with decent talents would get stats when they have a system suit the player. Like I said, I watched the game Lebron go off like crazy, but the way he plays, or Silas run plays for him (I will give you guys that one so when you guys lose in the arugment, you can blame the loss on Silas) is something that Cavs will not ever win a championship!

1) Paul Silas now is running not exactly a curl but Lebron from 3 point shot area then accelerate and catches Jeff G passes for James to move to the paint for easy dunks or layups.

a) Teams soon or later will prevent that move and James would decoy the move, fake, step back, then either drive or jumper.

a(i) James isnt a consistent pull up jump shooter, or not great enough to be a threat.

a(ii) James slashes to the hole, but couldnt finish the plays in traffic. James neds time to get up high, and he doesnt have the explosiveness like VC, Kobe to finish plays in traffic.

2) Kobe could get 10 assists per game if he is running pick and rolls AND *IF* HIS MINSET IS TO LOOK FOR SHOOTERS FIRST. But it is being nice to say James have the "look for pass first mindset", it is really that he knows that he couldnt finish or score in traffic, so he will take the easy way out, pass the ball to open man, gets his assists.

3) There will be more one on one moves in playoff basketballs especially when it counts. James is like Tracy Mcgrady interms of explosiveness, like they are unguardable when they have half steps on defenders, but not in pure isolated situations. You will see tons of blaming on role players for not able to hit shots when it counts because James would be like Tracy forced to pass the ball to the other open men when it counts. 

4) I will continue, but come and challenge... I know more than you punks do!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Dear All, I see all Lebron homers are coming at full force, but players with decent talents would get stats when they have a system suit the player. Like I said, I watched the game Lebron go off like crazy, but the way he plays, or Silas run plays for him (I will give you guys that one so when you guys lose in the arugment, you can blame the loss on Silas) is something that Cavs will not ever win a championship!
> 
> 1) Paul Silas now is running not exactly a curl but Lebron from 3 point shot area then accelerate and catches Jeff G passes for James to move to the paint for easy dunks or layups.
> ...


Take all of your points, and then the opposite is what I believe. Lebron is more explosive than anyone in the game at his size. He jumps like VC and runs like Michael Vick.

Kobe, T-Mac, VC can't win championships by themselves. You can't compare Lebron to them, because his game is beyond theirs. It's like comparing an in prime Penny with an in prime Jerry Stackhouse. Who is the better player? Penny man, Penny.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Good points towards the end I totally disagree , but you could make an arguement using these facts for another player :heart:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The only thing I could agree with you in this long diatribe is that Silas isn't a great coach. But here we go with your so-called "points"


> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Dear All, I see all Lebron homers are coming at full force, but players with decent talents would get stats when they have a system suit the player. Like I said, I watched the game Lebron go off like crazy, but the way he plays, or Silas run plays for him (I will give you guys that one so when you guys lose in the arugment, you can blame the loss on Silas) is something that Cavs will not ever win a championship!
> 
> 1) Paul Silas now is running not exactly a curl but Lebron from 3 point shot area then accelerate and catches Jeff G passes for James to move to the paint for easy dunks or layups.
> ...


James jumper is significantly improved plus if this move is cut off by a rotating defender James has shown he will find the open man. Plus, Silas is actually putting Lebron in the post where he is a very tough matchup for SG/SF's. This really puts pressure on defenses beyond just a single play you mentioned

Let's see James by what I've seen he is as athletic as either VC (post all his injuries) and Kobe. Plus he is much bigger then either of those two players which gives him a SIGNIFICANT advantage over most players when trying to finish in the post/traffic



> 2) Kobe could get 10 assists per game if he is running pick and rolls AND *IF* HIS MINSET IS TO LOOK FOR SHOOTERS FIRST. But it is being nice to say James have the "look for pass first mindset", it is really that he knows that he couldnt finish or score in traffic, so he will take the easy way out, pass the ball to open man, gets his assists.


I can't believe you're actually trying to bash James for being a team player. If only Kobe had James's mentality, I for one would be a lot bigger fan of his. Bron's maturity is definitely exemplified: he keeps everyone involved till it's time for him to take over the game. Compare the Phoenix vs Charlotte series. He takes over when it's appropriate and doesn't try to go for ridiculous numbers against bad teams



> 3) There will be more one on one moves in playoff basketballs especially when it counts. James is like Tracy Mcgrady interms of explosiveness, like they are unguardable when they have half steps on defenders, but not in pure isolated situations. You will see tons of blaming on role players for not able to hit shots when it counts because James would be like Tracy forced to pass the ball to the other open men when it counts.


ROTFL. Only one point needs to made to refute this statement: Let's see Jordan to Kerr: one ring. Jordan to Paxson: two rings. Role players helped the GOAT and they'll help Bron. It's a team game John



> 4) I will continue, but come and challenge... I know more than you punks do!


Why don't you try making some valid points like these for example, but I suspect you don't watch enough of the Cavs to make a legitimate case: Bron's two biggest weakness are 1) still not a great one on one defender although as a team defender he's much improved. 2) Needs to learn how to move without the ball. He still needs the ball in his hands to create havoc


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lebron the best player in the league part 2...*



> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> The only thing I could agree with you in this long diatribe is that Silas isn't a great coach. But here we go with your so-called "points"
> 
> 
> ...



I love it, to destroy casual fans.

1) I never said james hasnt improved his jumpers, but I said his jumpers arent great enough as a threat as a first option type of player on a championship team.

2) Surface fan is surface fan, you think I didnt know that the Cavs are posting him a lot like what Bulls did for Pippen, and what Magic did for Penny Hardaway in his prime and Jordan. The advantanges of posting a guard in low/high post area is to prevent injuries and allow players to get their points easier than you try to beat the guys off the dribble nite in and nite out unless you got a body in Michael Jordan. 

i) Post up is a good thing which allow you to draw cheap double teams for your team.

The area the guards usually post up is in high to mid post area at best espeically against great playoff teams. If we are talking about winning a championship, you cant win with that as your main scoring weapon. You would be double teamed like taking the ball out of your hands, but not because they are afraid of the post up guards, it's because rotating defense would be fast enough to cover up the 3 point shooters. Unless you have Reggie Miller on your team.

2) You said james has the size advantage over Kobe/VC in finishing in traffics, yet we have not see any evidences yet he had proven. lol, all I saw was always the weak left hand underhanded finish in drives, in transition drives to be exact. Unless weak teams that is.

3) lol at bringing up Kerr and Paxson. I have never said role players dont have to step up for the team to win a championship, but to what extent you need the role players to step up? Jordan drew the entire defense to him and allow scrubs to take shots with no pressure. But James cant and will not. he will people free most of the time by running pick and rolls. That's why Malone and Stockon pick and rolls never beated Jordan's explosiveness one on one.

4) Come on, challenge me!!!!!!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Challenge you? You are no challenge to anyone here. John you have admittedly only seen LeBron play in one game and he didn't even play that entire game. While I won't spend the time debating each or your ridiculus arguments I do know that players like Dr J were first options on their championship winning teams. J had no where near the shot that LeBron has shown. The reason that LeBron is such a good 1st option is because he draws the double team but has the ability to find open teammates.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

john you are so hypocritical sometimes you are a casual fan! you barely saw lebron play ONCE!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

John you make no sense at all. It's not even worth arguiing with you.

You're argument about posting up guards his hilarious: You state you can't win championships like this and then you bring up examples of players who did this a lot Magic and Jordan. Guess what John those two won a combined 11 rings. You really are declining poster


----------



## FutureDraftPick (Aug 7, 2004)

_2) Kobe could get 10 assists per game if he is running pick and rolls AND IF HIS MINSET IS TO LOOK FOR SHOOTERS FIRST. But it is being nice to say James have the "look for pass first mindset", it is really that he knows that he couldnt finish or score in traffic, so he will take the easy way out, pass the ball to open man, gets his assists._ 

I love how you make it seem like getting your team mates into the game is a *bad* thing.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 1) Postup ability.
> What makes Penny and be able to attack the smaller guards without needing the ball in his hands were his post up moves! Yeah, punks will say of course you can post up when you are 5-6 inches taller than your defender. But name me a point guard that is known as lowpost player that attracts tripple team, double teams. I mean those double teams had an affect in the winnging column. Not those weak double teams like Mark Jackson, and a few that it didnt require massive defensive help on stopping the lowpost player!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LBJthefuturegoat</b>!


LMAO, the thread was talking about the most skilled player in the game, Penny had 5 winning game shots in 95-96 and I believed 3 of them were without Shaq.

Penny attacked the rim when it counts!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> John you make no sense at all. It's not even worth arguiing with you.
> 
> You're argument about posting up guards his hilarious: You state you can't win championships like this and then you bring up examples of players who did this a lot Magic and Jordan. Guess what John those two won a combined 11 rings. You really are declining poster


When I have the mood, I will answer you.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, the thread was talking about the most skilled player in the game, Penny had 5 winning game shots in 95-96 and I believed 3 of them were without Shaq.
> ...


I actually agree with this one John. In a wierd way I almost hope Lebron's shot doesn't improve to quickly or so much that he will fall in love with it. He needs to, just like his fellow second year man Melo, get inside and draw fouls with that big body of his. Don't want him to get a Vince Carter syndrome of playing soft


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually agree with this one John. In a wierd way I almost hope Lebron's shot doesn't improve to quickly or so much that he will fall in love with it. He needs to, just like his fellow second year man Melo, get inside and draw fouls with that big body of his. Don't want him to get a Vince Carter syndrome of playing soft


lol, what a baiting!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, what a baiting!


True troll and anti-homer here. It's obvious. All you need is Oldass.


----------

